# 2001 Sentra - How to remove rear deck panel



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

I want to replace my rear stock speakers, but I can't figure out how to remove the rear deck panel without breaking something. I'm sure many of you have done this before. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## can2000 (Apr 30, 2007)

*pls help*



mwjohnson said:


> I want to replace my rear stock speakers, but I can't figure out how to remove the rear deck panel without breaking something. I'm sure many of you have done this before. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



Anyone please help to provide a link or instruction?

Many thanks!


----------



## Klint (May 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if I can help too much since my sentra is an 05. but I did this last weekend. First thing is be gentle but dont be afraid of applying force. I had to remove the entire back seat first. Start with the seat backs then the bottom. Next remove the kick plate, then remove the weather stripping. Now you can begin to remove the paneling. It should be obvious what to remove in what order as most panels cannot be removed unless the one overlapping it is removed first. You'll have to remove the pillar panels as well and then if your deck has baby seat tie downs, those will need to be unbolted first. Then the deck should lift slightly and pull out. One thing is for sure though, on Nissans everything fits like a glove to the next piece so just be careful and you should be fine.


----------

